# Flourocarbon statt Stahl?



## Bigfish-HH (8. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute

ich würde gerne mal wissen ob ich zum Jerken ein Flourocarbonvorfach mit 0,80-1,40mm verwenden kann?
Dieses wäre ja ziehmlich steif und so ja gut zum Jerken geeignet.

Flourocarbon hat ja die gleiche Lichtbrechung wie Wasser soll also im Wasser unsichtbar sein. Sieht der Hecht ein dickes Flourocarbonvorfach genauso wenig wie ein dünnes 7x7?

Danke euch schonmal.


Gruß

Bigfish-HH


----------



## Ein_Angler (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*



Bigfish-HH schrieb:


> Flourocarbon hat ja die gleiche Lichtbrechung wie Wasser soll also im Wasser unsichtbar sein. Sieht der Hecht ein dickes Flourocarbonvorfach genauso wenig wie ein dünnes 7x7?



Ein 1,4mm Fluocarbon ist bestimmt auffälliger als ein Stahlvorfach was 12 Kg trägt, außerdem ist Fluorocarbon gar nicht hechtsicher aber Stahl sehr wohl.


----------



## Franky D (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

richtig flourocarbon ist eben nicht hechtsciher und bei einer stärke ab 1,4mm würde ich mir wirklich gedanken machen was da auffälliger ist


----------



## mxchxhl (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Ein 1,4mm Fluocarbon ist bestimmt auffälliger als ein Stahlvorfach was 12 Kg trägt, außerdem ist Fluorocarbon gar nicht hechtsicher aber Stahl sehr wohl.


|good:
genau auf den punkt gebracht!
mfg


----------



## Don-Machmut (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

morgen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

wenn du es etwas steifer alls 7x7 haben möchtest warum probierste den nicht mall nen titan vorfach :g das sollte auch den hechtsicher sein 

BG. Don.M


----------



## Zander Jonny (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

Ich benutze 0,60er Flouro ist noch nie was passiert auch bei Hechten mit 90cm


----------



## Raubfisch (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

Nur eine frage der zeit.  Bei hecht ... METAL - ende !


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

Nicht schon wieder,...
Ich glaube ich bin schon zu lange hier...|kopfkrat

Wenn auch nur ein Hecht im Wasser ist muss Stahl (oder Titan) dran.


----------



## Tate (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

Interessante Diskussion. Ich selbst benutze jetzt Stahl wenn ich Hecht ärgern möchte. Früher habe ich auch nur etwas stärkeres Mono als Vorfach genommen und gut war. Hatte damit auch keine Verluste gehabt. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit habe ich in einer Angelzeitung einen Beitrag von einen sogenannten Hechtprofi gelesen. Dort hat er je nach Art der Köder die Vorfachwahl,also FC bzw. Stahl, getroffen.
Was die Frage des TE betrifft,so sollte man doch auch eine Spinnstange in Betracht ziehen. Ein 1,4mm FC ist zwar sehr resisdent gegen Hecht aber bevor ich mir so ein geknote antuen würde, zumal die Unsichtbarkeit in solcher Stärke sehr bezweifelt werden dürfte, dann eindeutig ein 7x7.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Zum Jerken gibts nichts Besseres als 1x1 Titan!




#6|good:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

So sieht's aus, Titan und fertig.


----------



## ein Angler (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

Hi
Ich hatte auch gedacht um Zander zu fangen, Carbon.
Es ist 3 Monate her, Habe also mit Carbon als Vorfach meinen GKöder ausgeworfen, Fallbis und ohne groß zu rucken war alles ab. Seit dem nur Titan und Zander waren auch dabei.
Andreas


----------



## Bigfish-HH (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

also ich habe mir gedacht Flourocarbon zu benutzen da es ja wegen der Lichtbrechung nur schwer zu sehen ist.
Die 1,4mm würde ich ja mit Quetschhülsen verarbeiten und die schnur ist glaube ich ja auch so steif das sie wie eine Spinnstange wirkt.
Aber wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit aus, ist ein Flourocarbonvorfach etwa so stark wie ein Hartmono?

danke euch


Gruß

Bigfish-HH


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*



Bigfish-HH schrieb:


> ich habe mir gedacht Flourocarbon zu benutzen da es ja wegen der Lichtbrechung nur schwer zu sehen ist.



Also ich kann nicht unbedingt behaupten, dass ich weniger fange, als andere.
Und ich benutze ausschliesslich Stahl.


----------



## Bigfish-HH (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

ja ich benutze bei wobblern auch immer 7x7 Stahl, nur möchte ich zum Jerken eine alternative zu den Spnnstangen haben. Bei dem weichen 7x7 Stahl verfängt sich häufig der Drilling vom Jerk.

Gruß

Bigfish-HH


----------



## fishhawk (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

Hallo,

ein 1,4 mm FC ist mit Sicherheit auch unter Wasser noch gut zu sehen. Wegen der Sichtigkeit brauchst du das nicht zu nehmen.
Einigermaßen bissfest sollte es in dieser Stärke sein, zumindest behauptet das einer besten Muskyangler Kanadas von Seaguar FC 130lbs. 

Der Vorteil gegen Stahl wäre für mich, dass es weniger knickt und kringelt und weniger oft gewechselt werden muss als Stahl.

Titan ist relativ teuer, hält aber auch länger, könnte aber evtl. irgendwann brechen, wenn man es nicht rechtzeitig wechselt.

Das Nonplusultra-Vorfach gibt es wahrscheinlich noch nicht.
Muss man wohl je nach Gewässer und Gerät entscheiden und ggf. lieber öfter mal wechseln.

Gruß

fishhawk


----------



## hanzz (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> ....
> Einigermaßen bissfest sollte es in dieser Stärke sein,
> ...



reicht einigermaßen ?


----------



## fishhawk (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

100% sicher ist wohl kein Vorfach, vor allem kein gebrauchtes.

Wenn professionelle Muskyguides FC 130 lbs benutzen und damit keine Verluste haben, sollte es von der Sicherheit her schon in Ordnung sein. 

Wir hatten damit nie Probleme, auch bei großen Fischen nicht. Das ist allerdings keine Garantie und die verwendeten Köder waren auch zwischen 20 - 35cm lang. Also wenig Gefahr eines Überbeißens.

Wenn das Vorfach lang genug ist, bietet es auch mehr Schutz, wenn sich der Fisch ins Vorfach einrollt.

Bei kleineren Köder verwende ich aber nach wie vor Stahl, da FC in der notwendigen Stärke das Köderspiel viel zu sehr behindern würde und die Gefahr besteht, dass der Köder inhaliert wird. Unter 130lbs würde auf Rat der der Profis nicht gehen.

Und egal welches Material, wenn man es nicht rechtzeitig wechselt, kann es brechen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*



Bigfish-HH schrieb:


> ... nur möchte ich zum Jerken eine alternative zu den Spinnstangen haben. Bei dem weichen 7x7 Stahl verfängt sich häufig der Drilling vom Jerk.



Und weshalb sträubst du dich dann gegen Titan? Lieber dünnes Titan als dickes FC, dürfte auch unauffälliger sein.


----------



## Bigfish-HH (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

kann mann denn 1,40mm FC mit 115 KG Tragkraft als altanative zur Spinnstange nehmen? Das FC ist doch weniger sichtbar als die Spinnstange? Und bei 1,40mm ist das FC doch auch steif genug?


Gruß

Bigfish-HH


----------



## Franky (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein Hecht jemals Schnur aufgrund seiner Beisskraft durchgebissen hätte. Da geht es doch eher um den "Abrieb" der Schnur an den rund 600 - 700 sauscharfen Zähnchen, oder? Und da bezweifel ich gerne und immer wieder, dass irgend etwas anderes ausser Metall dem Stand hält!

PS: bin selbst geschädigt und geläutert. Hatte aber SCHWEIN, da der Hecht erst im Kescher (Barscheln mit kleinem Spinner ohne Stahl mit dickem Monozeugs) bzw an Land (KöFi an "hechtsicherem" Kevlar-Vorfach) sich selbst befreien konnte...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> ich behaupte jedoch weiterhin dass 1mm+ hardmono jedem hecht stand hält.
> das man jedes vorfach regelmäßig auf schadstellen prüft, sollte selbstverständlich sein.



1mm+ Hardmono hält sicher jedem Hecht stand, vorerst, aber es kann dir halt passieren, daß du das Zeug nach jedem Hecht, der mit dem Vorfach in Berührung gekommen ist, austauschen mußt. Dann doch lieber gleich Titan für die dicken Köder.


----------



## opferlamer (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

Hi @ all,
was ich bei der Diskussion über Stahl vs. FC irgendwie vermisse ist die frage was dem Hecht besser tut...


Erinnere mich vor nicht all zu langer Zeit ein Bericht in der F&F oder Blinker oder so gelesen zu haben das Stahl dem Hecht beim Drill auch mal die Zähne abbricht oder ab schmirgelt?


Das soll mit FC oder HardMono nicht passieren?


Ich will jetzt nicht sagen das ein GuFi im Maul besser ist als abgetrennte Zähne oder andersherum aber die Frage stellt sich mir halt seit ich den Bericht gelesen habe...


Hat da wer Infos zu oder Erfahrungen?
Wäre recht interessant!


Grüßle euer Opfer


----------



## Franky (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

Nun, soweit ich weiss, wachsen die Zähne nach, die eh einem natürlichen Verschleiss unterliegen. Nicht falsch verstehen, aber man kann sich durchaus zu viel Gedanken machen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> auch titan sollte regelmäßig gewechselt werden und da sollte man aufgrund von unsichtbarer materialermüdung nicht erst auf schadstellen warten.



Aber sicher nicht nach jedem Fisch, was dir u.U. bei FC passieren wird!




opferlamer schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> was ich bei der Diskussion über Stahl vs. FC irgendwie vermisse ist die frage was dem Hecht besser tut...
> 
> Erinnere mich vor nicht all zu langer Zeit ein Bericht in der F&F oder Blinker oder so gelesen zu haben das Stahl dem Hecht beim Drill auch mal die Zähne abbricht oder ab schmirgelt?



Ich erinnere mich, schon erlebt zu haben, daß der Hecht umgekehrt FC abschmirgelt. Die Frage, was dem Hecht besser tut, vermisse ich bei der Diskussion aber irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> unter Umständen, vieleicht, wahrscheinlich, es könnte sein etc.pp. ... und was hat das mit der frage des TE zu tun?
> 
> _Merkst du's noch? Die Frage des TE war, Fluorocarbon statt Stahl_ _zum Jerken__! Ich fand es wenig brauchbar und empfahl Titan_. _Warum, weil FC eben nie 100% hechtsicher ist, unabhängig davon, ob es in völlig unpraktikabler verwendeter Stärke__, wie von dir hier propagiert, nicht doch den überbissenen Hecht aushält. Aber selbst da kommt dickes FC an seine Grenzen, spätestens, wenn dir ein richtig kapitaler Fisch, der einfach lange im Drill ist, dein 1mm+ doch mal durchscheuert_.
> 
> ...



Und jetzt wieder ganz geschmeidig durch die Hose weiter Atmen!#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> PS: nach längerer fischloser Durststrecke fliegt dir u.U. dein Köder, aufgrund der angesprochenen Materialermüdung beim Titan, ganz ohne Fischkontakt gen Horizont



Das passiert dir bei deinem dicken FC auch, daß ermüdet nämlich an den Quetschhülsen, mit Knoten is ja da nicht mehr viel, gelle!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> *Zur Erinnerung:*
> nach dem typischen pauschalen (tlw. auch unqualifizierten, daher auch mein exkurs in den biggamebereich) FC-Hassgeschwafel
> 
> _Der ja nun auch reichlich unqualifiziert war, alldieweil Hechte nicht aufgrund ihrer Beißkraft sondern aufgrund der Anzahl und Schärfe ihrer Zähne das Vorfach kappen_. _Nach deiner Argumentation müßte man ja beim Fischen auf Haie das Hardmono nur dick genug wählen._
> ...




In diesem Sinne: Cheerio, Miss Sophie!#g


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

ich fische FC als Vorfach mittlerweile seit 5 Jahren, ohne jeglichen Abriss, trotz zahlreicher Fische von 40-116cm...
Klar ist natürlich das FC als Vorfachmaterial entsprechend stark gewählt werden muss, und da solche Vorfachstärken wie beim Barschangeln von 25er oder 30er Stärke nix zu suchen hat...
Ich verarbeite meine FC-Vorfächer mit Quetschhülsen und nach jedem Fisch wird das Vorfach kontrolliert...
Sind Beschädigungen zu sehen egal wie stark, wird das betroffene Ende abgeschnitten und neu gequetscht...
Bin vollends zu frieden mit dem Kram und bin völlig weg von Stahl wenns ums Hechtangeln geht...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

Mal abgesehen von der Sicherheit.
Ich habe vor einigen Jahren 0,55er Fluocarbon ein Jahr lang getestet.
Immer eine Rute mit dünnem 1 x7 Stahl und eine Rute Fluocarbon.
Die Köder habe ich ständig hin und her gewechselt.
Mit der Fluocarbon Rute habe ich deutlich weniger gefangen, sogar weniger als die Hälfte der Stahlvorfachrute.
Seitdem bin ich der festen Überzeugung, dass dünner Stahl wesentlich unauffälliger ist, als dickes Fluocarbon oder gar Hardmono.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der Sicherheit.
> Ich habe vor einigen Jahren 0,55er Fluocarbon ein Jahr lang getestet.
> Immer eine Rute mit dünnem 1 x7 Stahl und eine Rute Fluocarbon.
> Die Köder habe ich ständig hin und her gewechselt.
> ...


 

Hallo,

ich fische das FC nicht wegen der Auffälligkeit, sondern weil es so schön steif ist und zu weniger Verwicklungen führt...
Weiterhin ist es nicht gleich total zerknickt wenn denn doch mal was vertüddelt und drittens ist es im Gegensatz zu Titan was die Eigenschaften, wie nicht Knicken, und Steifheit auch besitzt um einiges billiger, selbst qualitativ hochwertiges FC!
Zu der Stärke 0,55mm kann ich sagen das dort nichtmal meine Schmerzgrenze liegt...
Ich fische das Zeug ab 0,80mm aufwärts...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> oh man du solltest mal lieber auf den pingiun hören!
> deine argumente haben weder hand noch fuß



Sind halt Erfahrungswerte ohne Hand und Fuß, aber dafür hieb-und stichfest, zumindest stichfester als FC.
Was den Pinguin betrifft kann ich nur sagen, Jungchen, du bist offensichtlich nicht satisfaktionsfähig und bevor du hier wieder unbewaffnet antreten mußt, empfehle ich mich.#h


----------



## Deep Down (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

Ich fische mittlerweile beim Jerken nur noch mit FC mit 1,00 mm. 

Von den Eigenschaften für die Köderführung ist es besser geeignet als Stahl, vor allem als eine Spinnstange aus selbigem. Stahl ist schwerer und beinträchtigt die Köderführung gerade dann, wenn man den Köder einmal im Wasser stehen lässt. Dabei kippt die Spinnstange nach vorne ab und der direkte Kontakt zum Köder geht verloren. 
Das leichtere Titan ist da zwar schon deutlich besser, aber durch den dünnen Durchmesser ist der Wasserwiderstand geringer und das Gewicht macht sich dann eben doch in einer höheren Sinkrate gegenüber FC bemerkbar. Das Abkippproblem kommt hinzu. 
Mit dickem FC "schwebt" der Köder daher länger und das Vorfach kippt nicht ab, so dass der Kontakt zum Köder in der Linie erhalten bleibt!

Zur Haltbarkeit ist zu sagen, dass man FC nach jedem Hecht kontrollieren sollte und eben dann kompromisslos austauscht.

Titan hat keine Streckgrenze und neigt daher zu Brüchen, die man dem Material vorher nicht ansieht! Bei Knicken kann ma es ebenfalls gleich tauschen, da dann ne potenzielle Bruchstelle vorliegt. Den Faktor Zeit als Austauschmaxime heranzuziehen, ist da sicherlich recht ungenau! Und aufgrund der Kosten sind viele recht geizig, wenn es um den Wechsel geht. Titan ist zu dem mit Hülsen (immer) kritisch zu verarbeiten, da es aufgrund seiner Eigenschaften recht "rutschig" ist. Im Gebrauch bestehen somit Unsicherheiten.

Ja, FC kann man auch in starken Durchmessern knoten. Dazu benutzt man den Klammerknoten. Von Savagear gibt es sogar solche geknoteten dicken Fluovorfächer käuflich zu erwerben!  

Im klaren Wasser und in unter starkem Angeldruck stehenden Gewässern hab ich mit FC nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## nordbeck (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Flourocarbon statt Stahl?*

kenne auch viele etablierte hechtangler die zum deadbaiting 1,2mm fluo verwenden weil es länger hält als 7x7 oder 1x7 bzw. bessere eigenschaften in sachen steifigkeit aufweisst. grad beim fischen mit großködern wie ganzen makrelen und heringen ist ein steiferes vorfach von vorteil da es sonst schnell zu verwicklungen oder anderen problemen kommt.  fluo in der stärke ist übrigens mit sicherheit abriebfester als ein 1x19 dünnes flexonit. von verarbeitungsbedingter schwächung beim knoten, quetschen oder twizzlen ganz zu schweigen...


----------

